# Tecumseh 14 hp ohv engine



## ooticamitica (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a 14 horsepower ohv tecumseh on a 1977 sears tractor that I restored. Im having a problem with the engine that I hope some of you may be able to help me with! First off let me tell you the engine has the following done to it:
Rebuilt carb/fuel pump
Port polished/rebuilt head
rebuilt starter
new plug
When i start the engine i have to keep it on choke(it is getting cold up here) to run and if i try to put the choke off the engine starts dying. Also when it was warmer it had problems staying at WOT the governor would start going back and forth it started this problem after i rebuild the carb and fuel pump, I am also dealing with a leaking bowl needle but i dont think that is much of a problem. The engine also hesitates when you advance the throttle quickly. It wasnt doing this before the carb and fuel pump was rebuilt. Could something have gone wrong with the carb when i rebuilt it? I did loose a spring in the fuel pump and replace it with a slightly stronger spring that didnt seem to affect the engine until lately. Sorry for such a long post but it is getting frustrating messing with the carb all the time, I know the engine is in good shape because after the head/valve job it ran like a champ. I woudl like to avoid playing 130 dollars at my local lawn mower shop for them to "professionally" tune it up, Im thinking im running either too rich or too lean. Thanks again.
Tim Harrold.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

By your description it is running too lean. The hesitation comes from a lean condition at idle or lower speeds and running it with the choke out helps because you are not getting enough fuel at WOT settings. The leaking high speed needle could indicated that the O-ring on the needle needs to be replaced or is missing.

There could be some obstruction in the passage ways in your carburetor, an air leak at the manifold, or it may just simply need to be adjusted.


----------



## ooticamitica (Oct 29, 2006)

yea i thought about the o ring on the needle, I did turn the needle out a bit and it made no diff, I guess il try more tommorow also I will buy a new o-ring.


----------

